# EMT BUFF Test



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*Directions:  Give yourself 1 point for every question that you answer correctly.





If your score is             You are

1 – 20                           Brand new

21 – 40                         Probie

41 – 60                         Experienced

61 – 100                       Buff

101 – 120                     Mega Buff

121 – 160                     Insane

161 – 200                     Without a social life







Your Car
(Note: “your car” refers to your personal vehicle, not an agency vehicle (i.e. first responder vehicles), unless that vehicle is yours for personal use (i.e. Chief cars))


1.      Do you have a scanner in your car?

2.      Is it legal?

3.      Does it have it’s own antenna?

4.      Can it scan in the 800 Mhz range?

5.      Does it stay on even when the car is off?

6.      Do you have the Police Call book (or equivalent) listing all the EMS / Fire / Emergency frequencies for the entire US?

7.      Do you change the frequencies in your scanner when you travel out of state?



8.      Do you have a green / red / blue light in your car?

9.      More than one?

10.  Do you have a card from your agency allowing you to carry one?

11.  A lightbar?

12.  With a color other than yellow lights?

13.  A siren?



·        Do you have the following in your car…

14.  Flashlight?

15.  Fire extinguisher?

16.  KED or small back board?

17.  Long back board?

18.  On-board oxygen?

19.  Non-portable radio?



20.  Do you carry a crash kit / trauma bag / first response bag in your car?

21.  Did you actually pay for the equipment in it?

22.  Did your agency?

23.  Would you get in trouble if someone found out how you got that equipment?



24.  Do you carry an oxygen tank in your car? (Scott packs don’t count)

25.  Is it legal?

26.  Do you have the appropriate Hazmat placards on your car?



·        BLS equipment: Do you have in your car…

27.  C-Collars?

28.  In all the adult sizes?

29.  Pediatric sizes too?

30.  An adjustable size C-Colloar?



31.  BVMs?

32.  In all 3 sizes?

33.  Are they non-disposable?



34.  Burn sheets?

35.  A full burn kit?

36.  Multi-trauma dressings?

37.  Pediatric BP cuff?

38.  Pediatric Stethoscope?

39.  Band-aids?



40.  OB/GYN kit?

41.  Did you ever use it?

42.  Were you the parent?

43.  Were you the patient?



44.  Suction device?

45.  Is it a real suction unit (Not an inexpensive equivalent (i.e. turkey baster))?



·        ALS equipment: Do you have in your car…

46.  Intubation kit?

47.  CO2 detector for the tube?

48.  Both kinds of Laryngoscopes (Miller and Macintosh)?

49.  Are the Laryngoscopes non-disposable?



50.  AED?

51.  With an in-car charger?



52.  Manual defibrillator?

53.  Legally?



54.  IV equipment (i.e. bags, tubing, AND catheters)?

55.  Legally?



56.  Drugs?

57.  Ones that are used for pre-hospital patient care?

58.  Legally?

59.  Controlled substances (i.e. narcotics)?

60.  Legally?



61.  Braselow tape?

62.  Meconium aspirator?

63.  Do you know what one is?



64.  Does your car have the equipment required for a state certified first response vehicle in your state?

65.  For a state certified ambulance?

66.  For a state certified hospital?



67.  Is half (or more) of your trunk space taken up by your EMS equipment?



68.  Do you have a portable radio?

69.  With an in-car charger?

70.  Are you legally allowed to use all the frequencies on it?



71.  Does your car have a shore line (electric power cord to keep the equipment in your car charging)?

72.  Do you have 110 volt AC outlets in your car?

73.  220 volt AC outlets?



74.  Do you have an EMS / Fire related bumper sticker or decal on your car?

75.  More than 2?

76.  More than 5?

77.  More than 10?



78.  Do you have Volunteer Firefighter / Volunteer Ambulance Service / EMT (or the equivalent) license plates?

79.  Are those plates customized with your agencies id number and/or your personal id number (EMT number, agency assigned id, etc.)?



80.  Have you ever gotten out of a parking ticket because of the EMS-related stickers, license plates, and/or lights on your car?

81.  Speeding ticket?

82.  Misdemeanor?

83.  Felony?





Calls


84.  Have you ever been on an ambulance call?

85.  More than 2 in a 24 hour period?

86.  More than 5 in a 24 hour period?

87.  More than 10 in a 24 hour period?

88.  More than 20 in a 24 hour period?

89.  More than 50 in a 24 hour period?

90.  Multiple calls for more than 1 agency in a 24 hour period?

91.  Multiple calls for more than 2 agencies in a 24 hour period?



·        Have you ever…

92.  Performed CPR?

93.  When not on an ambulance call and not during ambulance / fire shift or duty?



94.  Extricated a patient?

95.  Before the ambulance arrived and without the proper equipment (KED / short spine board)?

96.  Was the patient paralyzed after the extrication?



97.  Performed ALS skills (intubation, manual defibrillation, IVs, drugs)?

98.  Were you certified to do so at the time?

99.  Did you get in trouble for doing so?



100.                       Started an IV on yourself?

101.           Was it to prevent a hangover?

102.                       Given yourself Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas) to see what it feels like?

103.           Epinephrine?

104.                       Intravenously?

105.           Valium or Morphine?

106.                       Did you go to jail?



107.           Have you ever missed (or been really late) to work/class because you wanted to go on a call?

108.                       Missed a test in your class? –or- Got in trouble at work?

109.                       Missed a final in your class? –or- Missed a major business meeting/trip at work?

110.                       Did it turn out to be minor injury call?



111.           Have you ever stopped at an accident out of your district to help?

112.                       In bad weather?

113.                       In bad traffic or on a highway?

114.                       At an MCI?

115.           Was your car part of that MCI?

116.                       In another state where you weren’t certified?

117.           Did you tell the EMS people there that you were certified?

118.                       Did the patient not appreciate your help?

119.           Did the patient hit you?

120.                       Did you hit the patient back?

121.                       Did you stop on your way to an important event?

122.           Like a wedding?

123.           Your wedding?

124.                       Were you wearing a suit or tuxedo?

125.           Was it wrecked?

126.                       Did you go with the responding ambulance to the hospital?

127.           Did you run that call?



128.           Have you ever first responded to a call (i.e. beaten the ambulance to scene in your car)?

129.                       More than 2 times in a 24 hour period?

130.                       More than 5 times in a 24 hour period?

131.                       More than 10 times in a 24 hour period?

132.                       More than 20 times in a 24 hour period?

133.                       More than 50 times in a 24 hour period?

134.                       Out of your district?

135.                       Out of your state?

136.                       Out of your mind?



137.           Have you ever driven an ambulance on a call?

138.                       Did you take EVOC (Emergency Vehicles Operators Course)?

139.                       Have you ever gotten into an accident while driving an agency vehicle?

140.                       Was it during a call when you were using lights and sirens?

141.           Did you blame it on the other vehicle involved?

142.                       Was the other vehicle involved an EMS / Emergency / Fire / Police vehicle?



143.           Ever had sex on an ambulance?

144.                       During a call?

145.           During a cardiac arrest?

146.                       While there was a patient on board?

147.                       With the patient?

148.           With a cardiac arrest patient?



Miscellaneous


149.           Do you have a pager?

150.                       More than 1?

151.                       More than 3?

152.                       For multiple agencies?

153.                       Does it stay on 24-7?



154.           Do you carry a CPR mask on your keychain?

155.           Do you carry a pair of gloves with you at all times?



156.           Do you know all the uniform radio signals for your area?

157.           Do you find yourself using them with non-EMS people who wouldn’t understand them?



158.           Are you certified in CPR?

159.           Are you certified in Standard First Aid (or higher)?

160.           Are you certified as an EMT-Basic (or higher) in your state?

161.                       In more than one state?

162.                       In more than 5 states?

163.           Are you certified as an EMT-Intermediate (or equivalent) (or higher) in you state?

164.           Are you certified as an EMT-Paramedic (or higher) in you state?

165.                       In more than one state?

166.           Are you Nationally Registered?

167.                       Has it helped you at all?



·        Do you have the following certifications…

168.                       CPR Instructor?

169.           With more than one certifying agency (i.e. American Red Cross AND American Heart Association)?

170.                       ACLS?

171.                       PALS?

172.                       ATLS?

173.                       RN?

174.                       MD?

175.                       Ph.D.?*


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 9, 2005)

I liked this...I hadn't seen it yet...and since I am sitting in the godforsaken place waiting on a Hurricane I have nothing better to do.

SO...Who has the highest score???


----------



## Summit (Jul 9, 2005)

40


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 9, 2005)

38


----------



## 007medic (Jul 9, 2005)

32


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 9, 2005)

73


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 9, 2005)

29


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 10, 2005)

62


----------



## emt/fr (Jul 10, 2005)

33, but i am also a first responder so i have to carry some basic  equipment in my personal vehicle. ie.. defib,jump bag, fire extinguisher, etc.....


----------



## vtemti (Jul 10, 2005)

28


----------



## ma2va92 (Jul 10, 2005)

42


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't carry a fire extinguisher, but I made up for it with the VHF & UHF radios on my center console.  :huh:


----------



## Jon (Jul 10, 2005)

70

Don't carry O2 (usually...Yet  )

Amateur Radio - 2 permantly mounted and 1 portable (w/charger cord), scanner,  3 antennas, blue lights, bag - between my WMD "Oh Sh*t" kit (County Issued), trauma kit, security duty gear and radio stuff, my "4-body" trunk is mostly full.

I'll have to take pictures once I get the radios fully wired and mounted.

And put the O2 in, so I can beat Alex 


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emt/fr_@Jul 10 2005, 02:00 AM
> * 33, but i am also a first responder so i have to carry some basic  equipment in my personal vehicle. ie.. defib,jump bag, fire extinguisher, etc..... *


 
Don't try to make excuses...


I got a 62.   :lol:


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 16, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by " correctly "


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jul 10 2005, 08:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jul 10 2005, 08:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emt/fr_@Jul 10 2005, 02:00 AM
> * 33, but i am also a first responder so i have to carry some basic equipment in my personal vehicle. ie.. defib,jump bag, fire extinguisher, etc..... *



Don't try to make excuses...


I got a 62.   :lol: [/b][/quote]
 OMG right up there with Alex. We'll have to start calling you CPTWHKR.    :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 9 2005, 10:52 PM
> * 62 *


 Ahem...ain't nothing wrong with a 62.


----------



## EMT2B (May 20, 2011)

I got 6. :blush: Not bad for a lay person w/o a vehicle of my own!!  LoL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2011)

13. 

When I'm off duty I'm off duty. I'm not gonna respond to calls. I have a very basic first aid kit in my truck. Other then that it's just important survival tools. Nope no radios or lights or anything of the sort.


----------



## firetender (May 20, 2011)

*"0"*

I actually got sucked into reading the OP in its entirety and am happy to announce that none of the things mentioned have I used or carried in my car. I do, however, tow a fully equipped 1956 Airstream, so am never without my accoutremements!


----------



## 605medic (May 20, 2011)

I got a 52


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)

11. haha I'm a newbie.


----------



## crazycajun (May 20, 2011)

48.


----------



## Scott33 (May 20, 2011)

16.


----------



## dmc2007 (May 21, 2011)

13  

Could have been worse.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 21, 2011)

15, and Firetender is a liar...


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2011)

38.  I'm a probie.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2011)

18... (and nice necropost...)


----------



## shfd739 (May 22, 2011)

Got a 24. That's too high. I need to see how i can lower it


----------



## beandip4all (May 22, 2011)

16... some of those questions had me lol.... 

"do you use radio codes to people who don't understand them"  

haha... 

i just told my landlord's wife 10-4 the other day when she was nattering to me about the washer/dryer.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (May 22, 2011)

38-Probie here.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

17 lol i have 1 bumper sticker and yes it has gotten me out of a speeding ticket.


----------



## NJEMS (May 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 17 lol i have 1 bumper sticker and yes it has gotten me out of a speeding ticket.



What is the bumper sticker of? Any pics?


----------



## Thriceknight (May 29, 2011)

20...damn I need to find a job!!! Lmao volunteer FD not cutting it lol jk jk


----------



## Martyn (May 29, 2011)

er, 30!!!


----------



## DrParasite (May 30, 2011)

21... I'm kinda disappointed, thought I would get higher:sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2011)

28... Heh


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2011)

this test seems awkward.  I bet I can come up with a new one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2011)

I need to get some new toys so that my score will be higher


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol  37  I'm going to print this out, and give it to my partner to take


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2011)

26 for me. Started getting worried, I started jumping up towards the end


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 19, 2011)

56, I really have no life lol


----------



## mediKate (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol! 25, and I only just got off practicum. Sounds like the start of a great career...


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

36, I want to know if the following has actually happened to anyone?
--------------------------
143. Ever had sex on an ambulance?

144. During a call?

145. During a cardiac arrest?

146. While there was a patient on board?

147. With the patient?

148. With a cardiac arrest patient?
---------------------------------
43. Were you the patient? (regarding the OB/GYN kit)
-------------------------


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 19, 2011)

I got a 15. Darn, I was hoping for lower than that. 

Also, anyone who has answered yes to 143 needs a little mental checkup in my opinion. And anyone who has answered yes to any one or more of questions 144-148 needs to lose their job sometime last week if possible. Lol!

Firetender: but but but....I read your book! I know you have been on an ambulance call before! So you get at the very least a 1..... h34r:


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder if it is possible to have sex with someone while giving them CPR? I'm not going to try it, but you'd have to be some sort of god.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> I wonder if it is possible to have sex with someone while giving them CPR? I'm not going to try it, but you'd have to be some sort of god.



Lucas device and a vent? 

Never mind. I don't even want to think about it. 




---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Lucas device and a vent?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

17



traumaluv2011 said:


> I wonder if it is possible to have sex with someone while giving them CPR? I'm not going to try it, but you'd have to be some sort of god.


 
Think this might fall under necrophelia...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Firetender: but but but....I read your book! I know you have been on an ambulance call before! So you get at the very least a 1..... h34r:



That's why I called him a liar.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 20, 2011)

18 and happy with that!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2011)

13


----------



## mikie (Aug 20, 2011)

*thank god <20, i lost track...*

Is this like golf were the lowest score is better?

And if someone carries #59 in their POV, please stop by my home.  Thanks,

mikie  :rofl:


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 19, 2011)

27. 20 of them came from being new.


----------



## kf4lar (Sep 19, 2011)

42.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 20, 2011)

29...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2011)

kf4lar said:


> 42.



Damn mice.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

22. i dont carry equipment in my personal vehicle..


----------



## Martyn (Sep 20, 2011)

Martyn said:


> er, 30!!!


 

Just retook and got 37...is that a good thing or a bad?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Just retook and got 37...is that a good thing or a bad?



My number goes up every single time I read this thread. My first time I was at like 18, i'm at 23ish now, and it will be jumping when I go ALS in a few months. Of course, med school isn't going to help at all...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

Im at 19 now. Was 17 or 18 lol


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 20, 2011)

I jumped from 36 to 49 in about two months. Wow...


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 21, 2011)

13. I don't have a car so that's over half the test gone right there.


----------



## attnondeck (Sep 21, 2011)

53


----------



## Nickb (Sep 23, 2011)

17 was myn I hope cb radios don't count I have one in my rig for 4 wheeling


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 23, 2011)

MariaCatEMT said:


> Directions:  Give yourself 1 point for every question that you answer *correctly*.



I got 175, I can't believe that you all passed your exams if you answered so many of these questions wrong.



JJR512 said:


> 13. I don't have a car so that's over half the test gone right there.



If only you were old enough to drive...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I got 175, I can't believe that you all passed your exams if you answered so many of these questions wrong.



Nice


----------



## exodus (Sep 23, 2011)

exodus said:


> 11. haha I'm a newbie.



Just did it again.. now a 7 lol.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 24, 2011)

29.


----------



## imadriver (Sep 25, 2011)

27, not bad. I've tried not to give in to most of these. I have enough tracking devices attached to my hips, don't need any more on my POV.


----------



## BigBad (Sep 26, 2011)

Only 1 point for having sex with a cardiac arrest patient?


----------



## johnmedic (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha Arctic Cat I'm with ya, I answered then all correct.. But only have stories behind 34 of them. W don't respond POV over here, off duty is off duty & vollies respond in agency rigs. Entertaining quiz!


----------



## tommyG (Sep 29, 2011)

32.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 23, 2011)

38


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 23, 2011)

I scored a 16 if you assume that all the 'patients' were human. 
I scored a 20 if you include animals as patients.

Either way, I fall under Brand New


----------



## sop (Oct 23, 2011)

I scored a 9, but my score will increase.


----------

